# Bathroom Ceiling Mildew and Mold



## Vikeologist (Sep 15, 2007)

I know there is another thread about this topic...but I had a few other problems to add to it, and didnt want to steal the spotlight away from her problems.

I too have lots of mold and mildew problems in my bathroom.  I dont have an exhaust fan, but am going to be puting one in.  Here are my problems.

I want to gut the bathroom, but there is no vapor barier, so if i take down the sheetrock on the ceiling, all of the blown in insulation from the attic will fall into the bathroom.

im not sure if its sheetrock or plaster on the ceiling.  Its sheetrock on the walls, but the ceiling is not level.  its kind of wavy.  Is there a way to smooth this out without having to tear down the sheetrock on the ceiling?

Also, how do i go about puting an exhaust fan in, that vents out the roof.  Also, can i put one with a light in it right over the shower, or put it in the middle of the room?

Sorry for all of these questions.  Thanks for your time!


----------



## Rustedbird (Sep 16, 2007)

The exhaust fan will definitely help. Check the CFM  (cubic feet per minute) rating.  Also amount of  water when showering. I use a low flow shower head that puts it right where it needs to go and cuts down significantly on moisture in the air. Some nice ones out there.  Mine also has a bypass valve to conserve water, hot or cold. Really nice when the utility bills roll in.

Some people use a solution of bleach to clean, some use vinegar. Vinegar probably safer. Chlorine not what one could call healthy, and area should be well ventilated. 

Your ceiling is probably sheetrock unless the house is an older era that originally had plaster and lath. You could smooth it out by furring it out and adding new sheetrock. Drawback is a loss in room height. Also, vapor barrier issue not addressed. Are you really sure you don't want to do nice permanent fix, vapor barrier, sheetrock and all? 

Paint, use mildew resistant paint. Some comes with the mildew-cide, others need it added.

Could someone jump in here? I've done three bathrooms so far and they turned out ok, but a broader answer from several sources might be best.


----------



## Vikeologist (Sep 16, 2007)

so to put the vapor barier...i would have to move all of the insulation in the attic?  move it away from the ceiling of the bathroom.

Then put the plastic up on the ceiling joists, then put the sheetrock over that?  

What do i do with the insulation when i move it, until i want to move it back...how do i get it leveled back in the attic?

I agree this is the best way, but not sure how to do it.  Thanks!


----------



## Rustedbird (Sep 16, 2007)

See if you can clean the mold and mildew away first, then prime and paint.  If you can keep the existing ceiling, scope of work that much less.  Then if furred out you lose only the extra half inch sheet-rock plus whatever thickness needed to level it out. 

Vapor barrier, just googled, and found vapor barrier paint.  That could be a whole lot easier then a plastic sheet and insulation excavation.

Water's fine, please jump in. 



-


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 20, 2007)

Your doin fine, you had me convinced when you said fan.... 

Everthing you said is just what they need to do.


----------

